# Humungous 'Giant' Tokay Gecko.



## ophidianman (Sep 5, 2008)

:gasp:.......I'm interested in peoples views on this photo which appeared on Arsebook today. Is it photo shopped? Personally I don't think so which would make this fella an absolute beast of a Tokay.

Certainly would not want a bite off one this size. I know how much pain a normal one can cause!!


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

I've seen Tombo talking about this, I've heard of super-sized tokays being injected with chemicals (silicone I think?), force-feeding and even monitors with masks on to disguise them as tokays. I believe the price that they sell for depends on the weight, so the heavier they can get the geckos (by any means necessary) the more money they get.

Not sure if the picture above is photoshopped, or has been injected/force fed. Either way it ain't getting near my fingers!


----------



## clairebear88 (Aug 30, 2011)

realm of reptiles posted this on Facebook today and then later page they found out it was fake


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

As vgorst says they get paid for the weight if the tokay so they inject it with all sorts of crap or put things inside it. 

Also known to 'dress up' other species to make them look like tokays. 

Sickening really :/


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

who knows??

I have seen a few that turned out to be photoshopped water monitors.

if it is true I certainly wouldnt be boxing it up! thats for sure 

john


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

One thing that makes me think this is fake is the sheer quality of the picture and the conditions surrounding it. If this gecko is real it is worth more than most of us will ever see, literally millions. If I was selling a gecko for that much it would be displayed in a much better setting and on calibrated scales showing an exact weight not with a rope around its neck (reducing it's weight) on a sheet of plywood. Also I probably wouldn't be wearing those questionable flip flops. 

I call Bull:censor: on it :2thumb:


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

Giant Tokay Gecko - YouTube

here is the moniter video i found. You can vaguely see the head has like a mask and that the tail is monitor like. I am worried for the tokays in asian countrys with all this medicine and stuff :-/


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Looks photoshopped aswell, if you look around the gecko you can see the blur/blend tool has been used.


----------

